# Lan verbindung 2 hat keine gültige ip konfiguration



## Gore_Rulz (28. März 2011)

Hallo erst mal,

also wie sich aus dem titel schon erschließen lässt habe ich seit ein paar tagen massive probleme mit meinem internet,denn seit ein paar tagen bekomme ich in unregelmäßigen abständen "internetkappungen" wo mir auf einmal angezeigt wird das meine verbindung keine gültige ip konfiguration hätte.
Soll heißen wenn ich denn rechner das erste mal starte kann es sein das ich internet habe oder auch nicht.
Des weiteren haben wir einen router an dem 2 Pcs hängen.
Während meiner aber kein internet hat kann der andere normal drauf zugreifen.
Da ich persöhnlich überhaupt keine ahnung von solchen dingen habe bitte ich um ausführliche hilfe.
Ich benutze Windows 7 64bit version

Mfg Gore

P.s weitere informationen zum router/pc werden gerne hinzugefügt wenn kurz beschrieben wird wie ich an diese rankomme


----------

